# Tom & Jerry Rescore by Luca Poletti



## Ivan M. (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## YaniDee (Jan 31, 2021)

Great job. That's a lot of notes! Love to see a score of this..


----------



## LucaPolettiMusic (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi People! Thanks for sharing my work here!
Let me introduce myself, I'm Luca Poletti and I'm a Composer and Piano player.
I'm glad to be here and nice to meet you all!

www.lucapoletti.com


----------



## Gene Pool (Jan 31, 2021)

Really terrific.


----------



## Ivan M. (Feb 1, 2021)

LucaPolettiMusic said:


> Hi People! Thanks for sharing my work here!
> Let me introduce myself, I'm Luca Poletti and I'm a Composer and Piano player.
> I'm glad to be here and nice to meet you all!
> 
> www.lucapoletti.com


Hey, welcome!


----------



## Stringtree (Feb 1, 2021)

Love it, Luca. Tom & Jerry, Sunday mornings, before we were dragged to Mass. 

What a way to demonstrate the wild skills in your head, to recreaate this. Rispetto.


----------

